

Chinese Developers Can Now Offer Paid Applications to Google Play Users - rahimnathwani
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2014/11/chinese-developers-can-now-offer-paid.html

======
lovelearning
You mean Chinese developers couldn't do this all these years? I'm really
surprised, even shocked, given how much Android hardware and firmware come out
of China...

~~~
leavjenn
For mainland China, yes. The most feasible way for mainland China developers
to bypass this limitation is using Hongkong bank account and address.

